# hi to all new members



## t&s (Jan 8, 2009)

it is about time i said helow to all you new members to many now to welcome each and every one of you 
enjoy the site there is a lot to learn heare 
even spelling!


----------



## Belgian (Jan 8, 2009)

*Welcome*



t&s said:


> it is about time i said helow to all you new members to many now to welcome each and every one of you
> enjoy the site there is a lot to learn heare
> even spelling!


The same from me; welcome all new friends.
It is going that fast the last days I couldn't follow anymore.
(you noticed we are heading towards 5000 members pretty soon ?)
Enjoy and have a good time


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 8, 2009)

*new members*

Hi belgian
We even learn to count here as well
all the way to 5000 any way 

weez
Tony


----------



## Belgian (Jan 8, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> Hi belgian
> We even learn to count here as well
> all the way to 5000 any way
> 
> ...



I know Tony, as Scots count for 2 we will be at 5000 on this site before we know it  
(no offence )
Leo


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 10, 2009)

*members*

Hi belgian

I believe it is 5102 now

whoopee!

weez
Tony


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 11, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> Hi belgian
> 
> I believe it is 5102 now
> 
> ...



Hope they don't all turn up at Glentress we make news at 10 would be a hell of a traffic jam


----------



## undersiege (Jan 11, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> Hi belgian
> 
> I believe it is 5102 now
> 
> ...



Weez, the stats on this site say less than 5000 - where does your figure come from?


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 11, 2009)

undersiege said:


> Weez, the stats on this site say less than 5000 - where does your figure come from?



If you read an earlier post they recon the scots are worth "2"


----------



## undersiege (Jan 11, 2009)

Geoff.W said:


> If you read an earlier post they recon the scots are worth "2"



That wouldn't be like a lift I saw in a hotel in China - the sign said 8 persons maximum.  Someone had gone over it with a marker pan and it said 2 Americans maximum.


----------

